# SWSE Character Generator or Spreadsheet



## pukunui (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm looking to see if anyone's done a good character generator or Excel character spreadsheet (or something similar) for Star Wars Saga Edition. I'm looking for something that will make it easier to make large numbers of NPCs, particularly high level ones. The PCs in my group are all level 9.

I'd particularly like one that's up-to-date. It doesn't have to have any supplemental material in it, but I would very much like for it to have all the errata for the core book.

Thanks in advance.


Regards,
Jonathan


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Mar 4, 2009)

There's an excellent Excel spreadsheet created by Kenad Broki from the WotC boards, which is currently being maintained and updated by Ben/NotLestat.  Covers the current errata as well as material from all the sourcebooks.

You can find the main thread here: Don't call it a generator, but... - Wizards Community

The latest version is 1.29d, and can be downloaded directly from here: http://www.mediafire.com/?mwmwjjjnyyx.  Bear in mind that it's not 100% bug free, but there are several folks at the WotC boards, including NotLestat himself, working to correct as many of the bugs as possible.  But as long as you keep this in mind and don't take the final stat block as 100% gospel, it works pretty well.


----------



## pukunui (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey thanks. That looks like the best option out there. Cheers.


----------



## xipetotec (Aug 23, 2010)

This is great! I *just* got into SWRPG ( ironically, now that it's no longer in production ) and have been playing with the DND character builder from Wizards. Having been spoiled, it's nice to see someone put out a pretty darned good homebrewed tool for character creation.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Aug 26, 2010)

xipetotec said:


> This is great! I *just* got into SWRPG ( ironically, now that it's no longer in production ) and have been playing with the DND character builder from Wizards. Having been spoiled, it's nice to see someone put out a pretty darned good homebrewed tool for character creation.
> 
> Thanks so much!!




As a side note, if you're interested in getting or bouncing ideas off a pretty active and generally well-informed SWSE community, I suggest checking out the d20 Radio Forums at www.d20radio.com/forums, which is also the home forum of the ENnie-Award Winning* Order 66 podcast, which does a phenomenal job of discussing various aspects of SWSE, both crunch and fluff.

*As a long-standing member of the Gamer Nation, I'm actually contractually obligated to say that


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 1, 2010)

As good as SagaSheet is, I must say I prefer SagaForge, which also can be found from the WotC forum: SagaForge

Both are pretty good and SagaSheet does have some advantages over Forge, at least did when I last downloaded them, it seems both are up on version since then, but I find SagaForge to be both more simple to use and just prettier.


----------



## pukunui (Sep 3, 2010)

The latest version of the SagaSheet looks quite different. Kenad's tried to clean it up quite a lot, although it's a bit buggy at the moment. Supposedly he's going to put out a new version at some point (last I heard, he was busy trying to get into Harvard).


----------

